
Mark Zuckerberg Calls for Government Regulation of Political Speech on Facebook - Fins
https://reason.com/blog/2019/04/05/mark-zuckerberg-calls-for-government-reg
======
moocowtruck
govt can't even regular what it's supposed to regulate, how's it going to do
this... or is that the joke?

~~~
sadris
That's it. If the government regulated Facebook, the rest of the world would
have access to freedom of speech finally. The us govt cannot regulate speech.

